# Boot Camp Speaker Static



## AndrewLauden (Oct 16, 2006)

Late last week, my MBP 15 started making static noise from the left-hand speaker. (I'm using Beta 1.1.1) It makes this noise only when running boot camp and it does it even when I have external speakers plugged in. I reinstalled the drivers from the Boot Camp XP drivers disk, and still the static continues. Thus far my only option has been to disable the Sigma Tel High Definition Audio CODEC in the device manager. This isnt a great solution as my speakers no longer function. 

Any help will be appreciated!


----------

